# Post Your Comet Pictures



## East Wind Photography (Mar 6, 2013)

Comet 2011L4 has been putting on quite a show in the southern hemisphere and next week (3/10/2013) those of us in the northern hemisphere will get a chance.

Please post your comet pictures and let us know what equipment/settings you used.


----------



## niteclicks (Mar 6, 2013)

I sure hope to, I've spent the last week scouting for the best view. Just hope the weather holds.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep it's iffy here as well but at least its possible. The comet's brightness drops off pretty fast after the 10th so we really only have a few days next week to even have a decent chance at it. The 12th looks like the BEST photo op due to the crescent moon that will be close to it.



niteclicks said:


> I sure hope to, I've spent the last week scouting for the best view. Just hope the weather holds.


----------



## niteclicks (Mar 6, 2013)

and Uranus right below . I have a "new to me" 300 2.8l is coming Friday that with the 5DIII I'm thinking will give me the framing I want.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 6, 2013)

Should be an excellent combo. I will be using the same here and will have an optional 70-200 2.8L IS II just in case I need to go wider. Not sure how dark the sky will be but I also have an equatorial tracking mount....However it has to be aligned manually and not sure I will have the time to fuss with that before it's set and gone.

I'm going to try over exposing and use the histogram. Then pull it back down in Photoshop. Should help reduce the noise at higher ISO's. Lots of playing to do in a short period of time.



niteclicks said:


> and Uranus right below . I have a "new to me" 300 2.8l is coming Friday that with the 5DIII I'm thinking will give me the framing I want.


----------



## niteclicks (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm wondering if a polarizer would be of any help . I know the max effect is 90 deg to the sun but would it help cut though the low thin haze? I don't want to mess with the mount either, just a tripod. Right now I figure 10-15 min max. 8:00 to 8:15 peak unless it gets really bright


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm not sure about the polarizer. The 2 stop loss might not make up any gain. Might be worth trying though. Easy enough to swap out on the 300mm.

I'm going to use a deep sky filter. I got a 2" Deep sky filter took the filter out of the threaded ring and dropped it in place of the UV filter in an extra drop in I got off ebay. I'll try with and without. Probably the only thing it might enhance is any ionization tail or coma. We'll see. As you noted time is of the essence...no time to fuss around.



niteclicks said:


> I'm wondering if a polarizer would be of any help . I know the max effect is 90 deg to the sun but would it help cut though the low thin haze? I don't want to mess with the mount either, just a tripod. Right now I figure 10-15 min max. 8:00 to 8:15 peak unless it gets really bright


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 6, 2013)

I actually only learned about the comet yesterday, and just today made plans for an "emergency" road trip up to the Grand Canyon to shoot it. There's nowhere in the Valley of the Sun with a clear-but-interesting westward view free of light pollution, but that's almost a textbook description of many spots along the South Rim....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## erax7 (Mar 7, 2013)

How do I post an image? otherwise - here is my flickr image of comet panstarrs - taken with the canon 6D 200mm F4 ISO 6400 5s (normally would shoot 3s at this focal length) about one hour after sunset in Perth Western Australia http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8525459685/#


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow...nice. I might have to find some time at night 10, 11 or 12 to take a trip up the beach to Malibu, and hope there isn't too much light pollution coming from the rest of LA.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 7, 2013)

You can click the plus sign next to Attachments and other options below the text box.



erax7 said:


> How do I post an image? otherwise - here is my flickr image of comet panstarrs - taken with the canon 6D 200mm F4 ISO 6400 5s (normally would shoot 3s at this focal length) about one hour after sunset in Perth Western Australia http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8525459685/#


----------



## justawriter (Mar 7, 2013)

Grumble.  Looking at the extended forecast for my area, what I need is a filter that will let my camera see through clouds. I'll have to hope for a timely break in the next two weeks of "mostly cloudy" weather.


----------



## solargravity (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't wait to photography the comets of 2013. All of your posts have got me amped up even more! I'm praying for some really clear evenings here in upstate NY in between the Catskill and Adirondack Mountains! Either way it's going to be one heck of a summer to capture.

I'll post my images to the forum and to my blog via this link.
www.solargravity.com/blog


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 9, 2013)

Not sure if there is any chance this weekend. Supposed to have clear skies here. Might still be too close to the sun.



solargravity said:


> I can't wait to photography the comets of 2013. All of your posts have got me amped up even more! I'm praying for some really clear evenings here in upstate NY in between the Catskill and Adirondack Mountains! Either way it's going to be one heck of a summer to capture.
> 
> I'll post my images to the forum and to my blog via this link.
> www.solargravity.com/blog


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are a few I took a couple of hours ago in Austin using my old FD 800mm and my 5dIII at ISO 3200. I may try again tomorrow at a different location with a little wider angle lens to try to get some foreground.


----------



## niteclicks (Mar 12, 2013)

Barely brightened above the background here before disappearing into the muck. 5DMKiii and 200 2.8l @ 2.8 iso 6400 . Jupiter was my focus check.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome shots guys. Tonight's the best night with the moon near by. It's raining here today but supposed to clear out this afternoon. Will be hit or miss on how many clouds are left after 7pm.

Anxious to see what everyone comes up with tonight. Also please post your exposures and what time you took them. 5 minutes can change everything.


----------



## niteclicks (Mar 12, 2013)

NO kidding, 1st one was 8:04 ,2nd one minute later, then it was gone. Raining here this morning too. Was supposed to be a perfectly clear day :'(!!! Back home I could find it in shots up to 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 12, 2013)

That's great. Gives us some idea of the time frame after sunset. I checked the forecast here and clouds start thinning at 3 or 4 pm and supposed to be clear by 7pm on. Which means clearer toward the west as the evening goes on. I'm cautiously optimistic!! ;D



niteclicks said:


> Now kidding, 1st one was 8:04 ,2nd one minute later, then it was gone. Raining here this morning too. Was supposed to be a perfectly clear day :'(!!! Back home I could find it in shots up to 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been at the Grand Canyon the past couple nights and never saw a thing. Seeing how small it is in those 800mm shots, I can understand why...even if it actually is in the shots I took, it wouldn't be more than a few pixels.

So...I know to definitely plan on setting up the 400 with the 1.4x tonight, and to not bother with anything other than the 70-200 on the other body for the "wide"-angle shot. Bummer...I was hoping to have more of the Canyon in the shot. Maybe I'll set up the 70-200 on a pano head....

b&


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 12, 2013)

Should be very close to the crescent moon tonight 400mm or 600mm is the way to go. Just watch the exposure times due to star trailing. The longer lenses will enhance the movement.



TrumpetPower! said:


> I've been at the Grand Canyon the past couple nights and never saw a thing. Seeing how small it is in those 800mm shots, I can understand why...even if it actually is in the shots I took, it wouldn't be more than a few pixels.
> 
> So...I know to definitely plan on setting up the 400 with the 1.4x tonight, and to not bother with anything other than the 70-200 on the other body for the "wide"-angle shot. Bummer...I was hoping to have more of the Canyon in the shot. Maybe I'll set up the 70-200 on a pano head....
> 
> b&


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 12, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Should be very close to the crescent moon tonight 400mm or 600mm is the way to go. Just watch the exposure times due to star trailing. The longer lenses will enhance the movement.



Thanks for that.

I'll be shooting tethered and / or chimping on the rear LCD...but remind me...what's that rule of thumb again for star trails and focal length _v_ shutter speed...?

One thing I've been meaning to try out, and was going to try out tonight with Andromeda regardless, was using stacking to do some deep-ish sky stuff without a tracking mount for the tripod. The idea is to go ahead and shoot up to 25,600 ISO if need be to get the non-trailed exposure, but shoot a whole hell of a lot of frames, align them in Photoshop, and use the average blend mode to get rid of the noise. And then track the object manually. So, yes, I'll be cropping a fair amount around the edges because I'm not going to be perfect at tracking, but that's okay. I might even make use of that, and leave the edges ragged for artistic effect....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## rpt (Mar 12, 2013)

People, you have posted lovely pictures! It is so light polluted here! I cant get a shot so close to the horizon... Well, may be the next comet... and by that time Canon _*should*_ have the f8 focus fix for five-D3 (absolutely arbitrary alliteration).


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 12, 2013)

You can focus on the cresent moon or jupiter using live view...either AF or manually and then swtch the lens to manual focus and dont touch it.



rpt said:


> People, you have posted lovely pictures! It is so light polluted here! I cant get a shot so close to the horizon... Well, may be the next comet... and by that time Canon _*should*_ have the f8 focus fix for five-D3 (absolutely arbitrary alliteration).


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 12, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> You can focus on the cresent moon or jupiter using live view...either AF or manually and then swtch the lens to manual focus and dont touch it.



Gaffer's tape is awesome for preventing focussing shifts from "oops" types of causes. Just be sure that focus doesn't shift as you tape down the ring!

b&


----------



## rpt (Mar 12, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> You can focus on the cresent moon or jupiter using live view...either AF or manually and then swtch the lens to manual focus and dont touch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May be I'll give it a shot tomorrow. Worst case I'll get just the crescent moon...


----------



## rpt (Mar 12, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You can focus on the cresent moon or jupiter using live view...either AF or manually and then swtch the lens to manual focus and dont touch it.
> ...


Knowing me, not touching the lens is a better idea...


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 12, 2013)

I actually made an effort to inspect the western sky at dusk couple of days ago...granted orange flare and city scape overwhelmed everything... but there was a brilliant streak from a jet trail, but no comet that I could see. Oh well.


----------



## niteclicks (Mar 12, 2013)

Should be better tonight. Sun sets one minute latter but the comet is 5 minutes higher, so even if its hazy like last night should get a couple of shots. It will be a little over 4 degs south of the moon so plan ahead.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 12, 2013)

No real rule of thumb as it depends on the camera. Crop factor will increase the trailing.



TrumpetPower! said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Should be very close to the crescent moon tonight 400mm or 600mm is the way to go. Just watch the exposure times due to star trailing. The longer lenses will enhance the movement.
> ...


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 12, 2013)

The following link will send you to the stardate.org website viewing guide for the comet along with a diagram of it's location in the sky over the next several days: http://stardate.org/mediacenter/March2013_CometPanstarrs 

In Austin, Texas it started to come into view at about 8:20 PM CST Monday. It is my understanding that tonight it should be a little higher and appear several minutes later. If you have older eyes like me, I would recommend using binoculars to help find it. I kept looking just above the horizon, but it was actually higher than I expected. I was fortunate to have an astronomy buff with me who had watched it the night before and who brought out his star viewing rig to observe it. I must say, I am pretty good at finding things when someone has me look through their binoculars which are mounted on a tripod and locked on to the object. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 12, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> I'll be shooting tethered and / or chimping on the rear LCD...but remind me...what's that rule of thumb again for star trails and focal length _v_ shutter speed...?



Rule of 600 - Divide 600 by lens mm. For a 50mm lens- 600/50=12 seconds.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 13, 2013)

Got some good shots this evening. The vacating storm system left some very clear air and I was able to follow the comet down to the horizon. Still, the sky could have been darker but made the best of it. 

I will post the pics a bit later after some post processing.


----------



## emag (Mar 13, 2013)

I have 2cameras, 3 scopes and great western horizon......and just spent the day in ER after my knee blew out at work. Can't even stand up, let alone take a photo. Maybe in a few days. Murphy has struck.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 13, 2013)

Clear air tonight. Used my 5DIII

#1 - 300mm f/2.8L shot at F4 ISO400 2 seconds
#2 - 300mm + 1.4xiii f/4 ISO1000 2 seconds
#3 - 300mm + 1.4xiii f/4 ISO1600 2 seconds
#4 - Too enticing not to get this one too


----------



## rpt (Mar 13, 2013)

emag said:


> I have 2cameras, 3 scopes and great western horizon......and just spent the day in ER after my knee blew out at work. Can't even stand up, let alone take a photo. Maybe in a few days. Murphy has struck.


Very sorry to hear that. Hope you get fit soon.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 13, 2013)

No worries. Though it will fade some in the coming weeks it will also be higher in the sky and have a darker background. It will be a binocular object through most of April so still possible to photograph. What was special tonight was it's proximity to the moon which I was hoping would have been a bit closer. 300mm was about the most you could go with a full frame camera and still get both in the frame.

Rest up your knee and shoot when you are up for it.



emag said:


> I have 2cameras, 3 scopes and great western horizon......and just spent the day in ER after my knee blew out at work. Can't even stand up, let alone take a photo. Maybe in a few days. Murphy has struck.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2013)

I used my 70-200mm tonight on the shore of Lake Travis outside Austin and got a few shots.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> #4 - Too enticing not to get this one too



Definitely too enticing. Great shot.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 13, 2013)

East Wind, I like your first and second ones best. Also very good earthshine on the moon. Hopefully I can get a few shots, probably with my 135, or 85.

Here's one I shot of the Orion Nebula about a year ago. There's star trailing, but you can still see it. 10 seconds with 400 f/5.6L and crop camera (roughly 600mm equivalent), ISO 800. It was still very under-exposed...so got a lot of banding and chrominance noise when I lifted it in post, but I tried to take some of the noise out.


----------



## niteclicks (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's mine. Didn't get to go out to my site with the clear west view. 
5Diii+300 2.8 @2.8, 1600 x 1.5 sec


----------



## atosk930 (Mar 13, 2013)

love this shot. nicely done!



erax7 said:


> How do I post an image? otherwise - here is my flickr image of comet panstarrs - taken with the canon 6D 200mm F4 ISO 6400 5s (normally would shoot 3s at this focal length) about one hour after sunset in Perth Western Australia http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8525459685/#


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 13, 2013)

Can't seem to post mine, even a a 260 Kbyte JPEG...I'll try again later....

b&


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome shots guys. This was/is a warm up exercise for comet ISON in November.


----------



## niteclicks (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope so. Should still have a few good days before needing the telescope, at least I hope so.
thanks atosk930. Eastwind I really like the moon solo and in #2 Uranus is the dot to the lower right of panstars.
I plan to work on the comet tonight. What was the southern comet a few years back that had a tail like 10 deg long?
would be great if ISON would be like that.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome pics


----------



## rpt (Mar 13, 2013)

People, lovely captures! Unfortunately there were clouds in the west  could not take a picture.
Forget about finding the comet. I could not even see the moon! Hoping for better luck tomorrow.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, nice shots guys... I need to move out of the snow belt to the south.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes I did pick up uranus as well. I went back and cropped back out and I also picked up Mars. Uranus is the white star like thing in the middle and Mars is the reddish one near the bottom. Bonus !!!


----------



## 2n10 (Mar 13, 2013)

Great shots guys. I now see why I am having a hard time seeing the comet where I live. The mountains are about a mile higher than where I am at. I need to get to the top of them.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 13, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Yes I did pick up uranus as well. I went back and cropped back out and I also picked up Mars. Uranus is the white star like thing in the middle and Mars is the reddish one near the bottom. Bonus !!!



Nice!

For some reason, I'm unable to post my picture.

However...the one I did a rough edit on was with the comet and the moon just barely above the horizon. Now that I know that I've probably captured Mars and Uranus in one of the earlier shots, I'll have to re-think my preliminary culling....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 13, 2013)

My recent post was heavily processed in Photoshop to bring out more comet and to emphasize the planets. I was so focused earlier on trying to bring out the comet that I forgot planets were in there too.



TrumpetPower! said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I did pick up uranus as well. I went back and cropped back out and I also picked up Mars. Uranus is the white star like thing in the middle and Mars is the reddish one near the bottom. Bonus !!!
> ...


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 13, 2013)

Niteclicks, atosk and erax7, those are nice also! Eastwind, good job on the enhanced photo.


----------



## atosk930 (Mar 13, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Niteclicks, atosk and erax7, those are nice also! Eastwind, good job on the enhanced photo.



I appreciate the comment although I didn't post any photo in this thread. Unless I am misunderstanding. Keep em coming, I'm going to take a look to the west tonight and see if I can spot anything.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 13, 2013)

I meant thanks for the link in your case.


----------



## aparis99 (Mar 13, 2013)

close to a 2 hours of total exposure on this one, got 4 of them
http://apimagery.zenfolio.com/ln/h4934F6A8#h4f6454be


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 13, 2013)

aparis99, I like your star trail picture...especially the way the blue-ish stars are well distinguished. However those are likely meteors in your picture, and definitely are not the comet. The comet will only be visible via much shorter exposure, as shown by those who posted shots.

One thing that is interesting to me, is how a lot of people assume the streaks they get in longer exposure pictures, are meteors...when very often, they are satellites (or in more obvious cases, airplanes). 

The easiest way to tell, is if your exposure is longer than several minutes, an airplane or satellite's trail will be visible across the entire vield of view, where a meteor's will be shorter (and usually brighter at one end...sometimes with a curve). It also can show some squiggles to its line if it tumbles a bit.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 17, 2013)

Let's see if I can post mine now....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome shot. Where was this taken?


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hope you guys saw this time-lapse compilation of the comet on CNN?

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2013/03/15/vos-comet-panstarrs-arrow.cnn


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 18, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Awesome shot. Where was this taken?



Assuming that was directed at me, thanks, and I was at Lipan Point at the Grand Canyon. That's the far edge of the Canyon in the foreground. And, incidentally, that whiter band in the center of the frame that narrows toward the top...that's the zodiacal light -- sunlight reflected off dust in the plane of the ecliptic. That, and a bit of vignetting from the 400 f/2.8 shot wide open...one second at ISO 6,400, if I remember right, and with a 5DIII mounted to it.

I probably have one from earlier in the evening with Uranus and Mars in the frame, and I might have an interesting panorama from Wednesday night at the Snowbowl on the outskirts of Flagstaff. I also did some experiments with shooting Orion and the Big Dipper with the 35L as well as the Orion Nebula with the 400...but, to be honest, I haven't had a chance to review any of that, and all will require non-trivial post-processing. There's the panorama to assemble (including at least a few shots of it to cull from), and then all the exposures of the stars to first cull and then stack....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Let's see if I can post mine now....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> b&


COOL ... very nice!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 4, 2013)

Went outside tonight to try some comet pictures, but could not see it from my location. All was not lost though, shot this one of the Orion Nebula.

60D, through telescope, ISO6400, and 30 second exposure


----------



## insanitybeard (Apr 4, 2013)

A shot of Panstarrs from the UK, noisy and not the sharpest due to being shot at ISO 6400 on a 7D with no post processing, but the comet is plainly visible along with a fuzzy patch of light that is Andromeda up top!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

I tried for a shot with Andromeda but was unable to get one.  Nice capture.



insanitybeard said:


> A shot of Panstarrs from the UK, noisy and not the sharpest due to being shot at ISO 6400 on a 7D with no post processing, but the comet is plainly visible along with a fuzzy patch of light that is Andromeda up top!


----------



## insanitybeard (Apr 4, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> I tried for a shot with Andromeda but was unable to get one.  Nice capture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Neither Andromeda or Panstarrs are much to look at in the picture but I'm limited with only having a 200mm as my longest lens, plus shooting at such high ISO on the 7D doesn't help detail or noise. Maybe one day I'll get a telescope and an equatorial mount for some serious astrophotography!

P.S- you've captured some nice images also! I'd love a 5D III for better high iso performance. The shooting info from my shot is all contained in the exif, local time was 21.45 I think.


----------



## lol (Apr 4, 2013)

Canon 600D unmodified. Astronomik CLS-CCD filter (reduces impact of sodium lighting). Canon 135mm f/2L at f/2. ISO3200. 50 shots stacked of 5s exposure each.

I only took a fixed tripod so had to keep exposures short to reduce the impact of star trailing. The fizzy blob above the comet is Andromeda galaxy. The two should be very close in the sky around now, if I get another clear night I'll give it another go.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice and the stacking technique clearly helped. What software do you use to stack these?



lol said:


> Canon 600D unmodified. Astronomik CLS-CCD filter (reduces impact of sodium lighting). Canon 135mm f/2L at f/2. ISO3200. 50 shots stacked of 5s exposure each.
> 
> I only took a fixed tripod so had to keep exposures short to reduce the impact of star trailing. The fizzy blob above the comet is Andromeda galaxy. The two should be very close in the sky around now, if I get another clear night I'll give it another go.


----------



## lol (Apr 4, 2013)

I did most of the processing in PixInsight. I made flats to correct for the vignetting of the 135/2 wide open and calibrated, aligned and stacked in there. Then some cosmetic fixes in PSE afterwards. The 135/2 isn't great for OSC astro imaging. The red focus is quite a bit off compared to green and blue, so you get nasty red halos around bright stars. I'm wondering if the new Zeiss 135/2 APO would be better, but it isn't at a price that means I will find out any time soon. The Canon 135/2 does ok for narrowband imaging though.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

Most lenses wide open have a difficult time reproducing point stars and have all of the colors line up. How does the 135 stand up to a click or two stopped down? I would think 2.8 or 3.1 would clean up the red halos....but still you can probably filter out most of the red halos with a good CA filter.



lol said:


> I did most of the processing in PixInsight. I made flats to correct for the vignetting of the 135/2 wide open and calibrated, aligned and stacked in there. Then some cosmetic fixes in PSE afterwards. The 135/2 isn't great for OSC astro imaging. The red focus is quite a bit off compared to green and blue, so you get nasty red halos around bright stars. I'm wondering if the new Zeiss 135/2 APO would be better, but it isn't at a price that means I will find out any time soon. The Canon 135/2 does ok for narrowband imaging though.


----------



## lol (Apr 4, 2013)

I didn't want to lose any light since I couldn't use longer exposures on this occasion. I can't remember if the 135/2 did improve much stopped down now... and when you say CA filter, do you mean the optical sort or software sort? Effectively I did my own version of a software approach for this image. I haven't looked at exactly how the optical ones work but presume they filter out certain wavelengths so as to reduce the effect. But I'm not sure they're applicable in this scenario anyway.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

Optical ones have to be specifically tailored to the lens. I was referring to software. You do lose something in software but the results are better than without. I know you can do stacking in photoshop but never tried this kind of stacking. Rather than play with another SW package I may try tinkering with the capabilities in what I have and see if I can get similar results.



lol said:


> I didn't want to lose any light since I couldn't use longer exposures on this occasion. I can't remember if the 135/2 did improve much stopped down now... and when you say CA filter, do you mean the optical sort or software sort? Effectively I did my own version of a software approach for this image. I haven't looked at exactly how the optical ones work but presume they filter out certain wavelengths so as to reduce the effect. But I'm not sure they're applicable in this scenario anyway.


----------



## insanitybeard (Apr 5, 2013)

lol, that's a nice shot!  Makes mine look a bit feeble in comparison.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 18, 2013)

Don Haines and "lol", nice shots! I couldn't find the comet, so just shot the moon.


----------

